# Slow Cooker (Crock Pot)



## Volsfan (May 20, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea where I can find one? I think I have been in every hypermarket and department store in Dubai. I bought one about 3 yrs ago in HyperPanda, but they don't carry it anymore.

Anyone?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I saw one at spinneys in jumeirah. It was like 300 dirhams... but they had one. 

My 15$ 110v one from usa is doing fine 2 1/2 years later thru a transformer. Con someone into bringing you is my suggestion.


----------



## Ohio State Sucks (Jun 12, 2012)

Waitrose Dubai Mall


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

At Spinneys where I bought mine from on Mankool road


----------



## Volsfan (May 20, 2012)

Did not have any at either Waitrose or Spinney's Mankool today. 

Looks like a trip to Jumeirah tomorrow.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Does Tavola stock them? They are high end but have several branches across the city. Might be worth a couple of phone calls. Or perhaps Lakeland? Call their store in MCC and ask them,


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Volsfan said:


> Does anyone have any idea where I can find one? I think I have been in every hypermarket and department store in Dubai. I bought one about 3 yrs ago in HyperPanda, but they don't carry it anymore.
> 
> Anyone?


I got a Kenwood one recently, in Géant in Arabian Ranches - cost Dhs190.

teuchter


----------



## Volsfan (May 20, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> Does Tavola stock them? They are high end but have several branches across the city. Might be worth a couple of phone calls. Or perhaps Lakeland? Call their store in MCC and ask them,


Winner, winner, chicken dinner!!!

I had checked out the Geant today looking for one with no success. Had something to take care of in MCC and happened by Lakeland. Expecting the worst, I inquired and to my suprise they have quite the selection.

A small 1.5L one is 155. A 3.5L is 235. Those are both Lakeland Brand. There is also an Original Crockpot brand one at 4.7L, but i did not see the price. Finally, they have some super-duper thing that performs every cooking function imaginable. Did not get the price on that one either.

Getting hungry just thinking about the possibilities. Thanks to all for the suggestions. :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

